# Refrigerator cooling



## dyer724 (Nov 27, 2007)

If I have a refrigerator sitting out side does it keep running all the time and will it be the same temp if i was to bring it in side.what i am asking is does it take longer for the refrigerator to cool out side than inside.and if it keeps running all the time becouse it is outside.


----------



## dyer724 (Nov 27, 2007)

will it take longer for a refrigerator to cool down if it outside verses inside and does it keep running all the time becouse it is outside


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcoem Dyer724:
It depends on three factors, the outdoor temperature, the amount of bulk in the refrigeratro to keep cool and the direct sunlight. It takes forever to cool an unloaded refrigerator; it needs some mass in there to keep cool and let the thermostat kick off for a while.
Glenn


----------

